# Four types of road cyclist



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

I have written this on a wet afternoon largely for my own amusement. Apologies if it is too long to be of interest, and I will not be offended if the moderators delete it. If there is a deeper purpose, it is to try to defuse some of the hostility I sometimes sense between different styles of road rider. (I have excluded off-road, as I know nothing about it at all.) I hope to show the virtues of all styles, and get respect and appreciation for, and between, cyclists of all types. Since you are bound to ask, I am mostly “sport”, but all of these portraits have something of me in them. Which are you?

*Types of road cyclist*

*Sport*

Often derided as a MAMIL or a wannabe, the sport cyclist rides to challenge him or herself. He or she only rides for pleasure and may, indeed, only go out when the weather is good. On the other hand, some get pleasure from being challenged by the weather too. Sport cyclists often use Strava as a way of recording their achievements. They generally maintain their bikes scrupulously and are often interested in upgrades. A few grammes shaved off a tyre will interest a sport cyclist. They are usually prepared to go for light and puncture-prone tyres rather than the heavier tougher types. The young and keen are probably club racers at least. All look to racers for their inspiration, but many are too old, heavy and slow to race these days, if ever. None the less, the sport cyclist will note their PBs on Strava with pleasure. Sports cyclists will wear Lycra with pride and have commemorative jerseys from sportives they have ridden as well as team kit in their wardrobe.

Sport cyclists remove anything inessential from their machines. Reflectors and hub discs go in the bin. Lights, if fitted are tiny, transient and featherweight. Tools and gear are carried in a bottle-cage tool-roll or, possibly, in a tiny seat-bag. Some will use mudguards in winter, many don’t. Racing cleats and pedals were bought from Wiggle with the “quality first” box checked.

*Recreational*

The recreational cyclist has much in common with the sport cyclist, but will be less weight-conscious and more interested in comfort. They may well be part of a family package and could be on a sports type bike, a hybrid or even a mountain bike. They will be carrying tools and parts for the entire family, spare clothes and sweets as well as drinks for the kids. It would not be a surprise to see paniers or a big saddlebag. Recreational cyclists wear a mix of dedicated cycling clothing and multi-use kit -maybe the odd golf jumper or walking jacket. After all, the recreational cyclist is perfectly happy to walk up hills.

As likely to be found on a trail as a quiet road, the recreational cyclist doesn’t often do big rides, but gets out often enough to be able to handle a long one when necessary. Bikes wear mudguards all year round, and there may be dynamo lights mounted on the rack. Wheels and parts will be selected for strength and durability. Tyres with a high puncture resistance will be chosen. A Brooks saddle would not be a surprise. The recreational cyclist may well record the more memorable rides in a notebook, perhaps with a few photographs. The recreational cyclist is likely to prefer SPD mountain-bike type cleats with the recessed soles. 

*Commuter*

The commuter is hard-core and likely to be out in all weathers, and be pretty hard-nosed when it comes to mixing it with other traffic. The clothing and the bike will be function-first with some regard for weight, but gear is chosen with durability as the priority. The commuter’s bike is likely to be set up with flat bars and there may well be disc-brakes to cope with the wet. The commuter’s main aim in the selection of clothing is to stay dry, and Goretex is often the choice. Racks and mudguards are essential, as are top quality rechargeable lights. 

If the commuter manages to get out for some recreational cycling at a weekend, they will not need to change much. The bike is known to be reliable and undergoes a pretty professional maintenance regime, or is serviced regularly by a shop. Commuters are astonishingly fit, as even a few miles done every day will achieve an enviable level of fitness and health. Many sports cyclists will be unable to keep up with them, carbon, Lycra and all. The commuter will feel a sense of disappointment if obliged by snow or ice to seek public transport – and it probably isn’t running anyway. 

*Utility*

The utility cyclist’s greatest source of pride is in what they haven’t got and how little they spent to get what they have. The utility cyclist is a genius at making things work, mixing and matching parts and not spending any money. It isn’t that the utility cyclist is necessarily hard-up. It is just that if cycling can offer you almost free and convenient transport, they why not take it? The sports cyclist and the utility are at completely opposite ends of the spectrum. The sports cyclist will spend the extra £50 to save 16grammes, while the utility rider will be equally proud of mending a toe-strap with a wiring tie. Each probably thinks the other is mad.

The origins of the utility rider’s bike are lost in the mists of time. The frame looks quite decent – it could be 531 – nice lugs, but all means of identifying it went years ago. The wheels are odd, but a 7 speed cassette has been made to fit somehow. A thick layer of black grease keeps everything running smoothly, and will do for years. The utility rider is still using his father’s Brooks saddle. Mafac brakes! Haven’t seen those for years, no, they never really worked. There is a track pump sticking out of one of the paniers. This is counter-balanced by a massive D-lock. The utility rider has heard of Lycra, but cannot see any use for it. A cap keeps the rain out; supplemented by a strange-smelling cape if it is really wet. It is important to remember that the utility cyclist loves his or her bike and uses it.


----------



## steve50 (28 Mar 2016)

I think I come somewhere between sport and recreational so does that mean I'm a whole MAMIL or only half a MAMIL....................no that can't be right because then i would be a Mam and that is biologically impossible, Oh well, back to the drawing board. 
Maybe cross referencing with this thread might throw more light on the subject https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-is-a-cyclist-and-are-you-a-cyclist.198030/post-4213150


----------



## gavgav (28 Mar 2016)

Or there are those of us who are probably a bit of all of these!


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Maybe cross referencing with this thread might throw more light on the subject



Yes, it was the little bit of hostility I felt there that got me writing.



gavgav said:


> Or there are those of us who are probably a bit of all of these!



Exactly!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

I'm ¾ of those mentioned in the OP.

I don't commute...


----------



## arch684 (28 Mar 2016)

I don't commute so 3/4 but I'm to old to be a mamil


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

OMILs are fine too!

I don't commute, or even work, but I used to.


----------



## steve50 (28 Mar 2016)

Lycra is fine on anyone ...........................................within reason,






Had to bleach my eyes after looking at that.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2016)

gavgav said:


> Or there are those of us who are probably a bit of all of these!


I think a lot of us do the whole thing.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2016)

I don't commute any more but the op is entirely accurate about fitness from commuting.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Mar 2016)

I think Im a commuter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2016)

Couple of amends for the commuter bit if I may.


Racks aren't essential, rucksacks are preferred by some commuters

Snow and ice won't stop the hardened commuter, that's what ice tyres are for.

I'm a mixture of three - sport not being one of them


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2016)

I'm a recreational and a commuter according to your description @Apollonius.
Indeed most of my cycling is commuting or sedate rides with the Belles on Bikes.
I do carry a mini track pump, all the tools, jelly beans and much more 
My bikes are, erm, robust, there's one with snow studded tyres too.
Most utilitarian cycling gets done with the commuting for me.


----------



## mickle (28 Mar 2016)

There is one kind of road cyclist. They are characterised by the fact that they ride a road bike (as described by the UCI) on a road.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Mar 2016)

I'm not a fan of pigeon holes, categories, stereo types, us and them.

But I notice a lot of badly dressed cyclists because I'm a snob that way.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2016)

Where is the Badass category?


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Where is the Badass category?


----------



## kiriyama (28 Mar 2016)

I guess I'm a commuter /sport. As I would be sport but due to work and family the majority of my rides tend to be extended commutes. Right about the fitness though, it's fun overtaking mamils at the weekends.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Mar 2016)

Can we have a *Refuses to be categorised* category...?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Mar 2016)

mickle said:


> There is one kind of road cyclist. They are characterised by the fact that they ride a road bike (as described by the UCI) on a road.


I thought a road cyclist was someone who rode a bicycle on a road.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Where is the Badass category?


This man owns it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2016)

+1 for the comments about ice tyres. Some of my best commutes over the last winter were using the studded tyres on icy roads.


----------



## Ian H (28 Mar 2016)

'Wannabee' in the first section begs the question, wannabee what? Another category, not mentioned?


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2016)

I think in the past I've been in the latter two categories with a hint of the first but I've gradually shifted to the other end of the scale, not really doing any utility cycling and I've not commuted since the start of December.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> This man owns it
> 
> View attachment 123085


Now that's 'Resistance' training.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Where is the Badass category?





T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> This man owns it
> 
> View attachment 123085





raleighnut said:


> Now that's 'Resistance' training.


I was doing that at the age of 13 down the old railway cutting when it flooded in winter. Didn't do my BB much good but it was excellent preparation for a Manchester commute


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2016)

arch684 said:


> I don't commute so 3/4 but I'm to old to be a mamil



How old are you? The first two letters in mamil means middle aged. Are you in your 70's maybe?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2016)

I'm in between sport and recreational. I prefer heavier puncture proof tyres not light puncture prone ones and i don't bother with taking bits off the bike to save a few grams in weight. I only wear lycra but i prefer walkable mountain bike soles to slippery road soles.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2016)

I'm a club cyclist, have been for 34 years, I wear club kit and Lycra, some of my bikes are racing bikes, I don't wannabe anything that I'm not already.


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2016)

I am a little of each... Smallest part is the sports one.... I use Strava.... The greatest match is the commuter.... But I've gaffa tape holding on my mudguard for the last 6 months!


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2016)

I've definitely moved along the spectrum - Was a Commuter / Utility rider for 4 years whilst I was waiting for my epilepsy to be controlled, rode a beat up old mtb that could take all the knocks and crap winter weather. Bloody hard work - it is amazing how much weight 32 school exercise books add when you've taken them home to mark. Now I'm a driver again the commuting is limited to 15 mins each way on a Boris Bike as I hate taking the Tube and the utility riding is non existent. Cycling is my way of staying fit in the summer, I do have the lyrca but nothing badged up and am certainly not a wannabe. Would never use Strava as I could not bare the public humiliation of posting my times, happy to keep that to myself !


----------



## Apollonius (29 Mar 2016)

Thanks everybody for thoughtful and positive responses to my ideas. I am not trying to categorize or label anyone. Quite the opposite in fact. I think there are elements of all of these in all of us and there to be celebrated. Our diversity should be our strength, not something to divide us, nor make us unnecessarily competitive, or worse, jealous. 

Smile at our follies. We all have them.


----------



## 2IT (29 Mar 2016)

What about the level above SPORT - clean professionals and top amateurs?

And the level above that - Sir Bradley Wiggins? Peter Sagan?

And a lower level - dopers and those yet to be caught?

And the level below that - Lance Armstrong? State sponsored doping?

You did capture close to 98% of us; yet, left out the 2% that has 98% of the press. Good job, you get the A grade and check plus for effort.


----------



## Aravis (30 Mar 2016)

2IT said:


> You did capture close to 98% of us


Really? Entertaining as the definitions are, I don't see anything that defines the essence of the touring cyclist or the Audaxer.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> I am a little of each... Smallest part is the sports one.... I use Strava.... The greatest match is the commuter.... But I've gaffa tape holding on my mudguard for the last 6 months!



Same, not really that much of a sport rider. Lost a bar end plug the other week, so the bar tape is now held on by electrical tape. Meant to buy some new tape, but will wait till summer. Maybe.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2016)

Five: Touring cyclists.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Mar 2016)

100% MAMIL. I want what I can't afford and challenge myself by riding with those good enough to warrant using such technologies


----------



## Apollonius (30 Mar 2016)

Kevoffthetee said:


> 100% MAMIL. I want what I can't afford and challenge myself by riding with those good enough to warrant using such technologies



That makes you a sport cyclist. the term you used for yourself is impossible to define and often used in a derogatory way. There is nothing to be ashamed of in practising a sport.


----------



## leedsmick (30 Mar 2016)

Im a discount sports cyclist. Bike purchased in the new year sale, all cycling clothing is btwin or at least 50% sale stock from wiggle etc. Im from yorkshire so its expected


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> That makes you a sport cyclist. the term you used for yourself is impossible to define and often used in a derogatory way. There is nothing to be ashamed of in practising a sport.


as long as I'm happy and beating cars away from the lights, I'm happy. If I can renew/upgrade any of my clothing or equipment I'm like a kid in a chocolate factory.

PS I'm looking for a new lid, shoes and pedals


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2016)

Im a mix of the top 3 but I tend to wear baggy shorts over my longs or warmers, It'l just be shorts now i guess as its starting to get a little warmer.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2016)

Baggy shorts over longs?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Baggy shorts over longs?


I prefer to think of it as longs under baggy shorts.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Baggy shorts over longs?



Longs/Warmers?? Thermal tights/warmers???


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Longs/Warmers?? Thermal tights/warmers???


No, the baggy shorts over the tights


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> No, the baggy shorts over the tights



Why? lol I wear what works for me. Especially when it was colder earlier in the year and i was commuting in temperatures close to freezing, Its good to have that extra layer.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Why? lol I wear what works for me. Especially when it was colder earlier in the year and i was commuting in temperatures close to freezing, Its good to have that extra layer.


Just a dodgy look 
get some winter cruisers or Ron Hill bikesters to wear over the padded layer, keep lower 
legs warm too


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Just a dodgy look
> get some winter cruisers or Ron Hill bikesters to wear over the padded layer



Its honestly not that bad. but thanks for the links I'll keep them in mind for the coming winter


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Just a dodgy look
> get some winter cruisers or Ron Hill bikesters to wear over the padded layer, keep lower
> legs warm too


Look at it this way: In summer, shorts with padded undershorts.  In winter, knees cold.  Solution - use longer version of undershorts to cover knees.  Simples.


----------



## 2IT (31 Mar 2016)

Aravis said:


> Really? Entertaining as the definitions are, I don't see anything that defines the essence of the touring cyclist or the Audaxer.



Isn't touring cyclist a type of vagabond? Would rickshaw cyclist need to be added?

You are right there are more than four or five types. How many more are there now that we are headed down that road?


----------



## mickle (1 Apr 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I thought a road cyclist was someone who rode a bicycle on a road.


No no no, a road cyclist, road rider or 'roadie' is someone who rides a _road bike_. A person riding a mountain bike on a street is not a road cyclist, she is a mountain biker. A person riding a city/street bike on a road is not a roadie, he is a commuter. A person riding a fixed wheel on a road is not a roadie, they are a hipster. And so on. 

Only a person riding a road bike is a road rider. See illustration:


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2016)

mickle said:


> No no no, a road cyclist, road rider or 'roadie' is someone who rides a _road bike_.



So it's _roadie_ is it? I always thought it was "rodie" as in, someone who rodie a bikie.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2016)

mickle said:


> No no no, a road cyclist, road rider or 'roadie' is someone who rides a _road bike_. A person riding a mountain bike on a street is not a road cyclist, she is a mountain biker. A person riding a city/street bike on a road is not a roadie, he is a commuter. *A person riding a fixed wheel on a road is not a roadie, they are a hipster*. And so on.
> 
> Only a person riding a road bike is a road rider. See illustration:
> 
> View attachment 123460


Unless they are a roadie doing winter training? I rode my first fixed in 73/74 and I've never been a tragic hipster cockwomble, apart from about six weeks last summer, and that was in cph so it doesn't count because

a) the hipsters there ride ss phat bikes and choppers.
b) I'm too fat (but see below)
c) I'm too old (but that would be ok in sthlm)

What am I? I'm not any sort of cyclist. I ride bikes a lot and I'm a failed/ex- mtber whose nerve has gone and who now prefers tarmac. On which I'll ride anything. And I wear merino and lycra and plus two's and baggies and dress for the destination not the journey and and...


----------



## McSuggy (1 Apr 2016)

That's made me laugh. I'm definitely a recreational sports rider.


----------



## 2IT (2 Apr 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> So it's _roadie_ is it? I always thought it was "rodie" as in, someone who rodie a bikie.



I thought a roadie was someone who helped rock bands and the like set up for a performance.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (4 Apr 2016)

I'd come under recreational/commuter with a little bit of utility chucked in for good measure.


----------



## r04DiE (2 Apr 2017)

What a good, fun read - thanks for writing your thoughts up, @Apollonius! I'm a commuter more than any of the others, and thank you for writing such a glowing report on commuters


----------



## r04DiE (2 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Racks aren't essential, rucksacks are preferred by some commuters


Agreed. I wouldn't be seen using racks or panniers _at any time_. Ever. I don't like anything on my bike apart from lights, my Garmin, a drink and me!


----------



## FishFright (2 Apr 2017)

Some points
1 When I'm on one of my recumbent trikes am I part of some unmentionable underclass?
2 Don't MTBers who don't ride tarmac get a category ? And should they ? No, I read the title.
3 Riders are all individuals , I'm not
4 Fill in as appropriate


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Apr 2017)

Mixture of the top three depending on what I'm doing. 
Is there a category for "hops on a bike to just do life because it's quicker than walking and less tedious than trying to find somewhere to park"?


----------



## Ian H (2 Apr 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't be seen using racks or panniers _at any time_. Ever. I don't like anything on my bike apart from lights, my Garmin, a drink and me!



So the bike's just a toy then?


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Apr 2017)

Which one of my several bikes (including an electric conversion) i am riding defines what type of rider i am that day.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Apr 2017)

Can't see that I fit any of those catagories really. Maybe: 

*"Sport*

Often derided as a MAMIL or a wannabe_,*(no, far, far too old)*_ the sport cyclist rides to challenge him or herself. He or she only rides for pleasure _*(Yes, and fitness)*_ and may, indeed, only go out when the weather is good. On the other hand, some get pleasure from being challenged by the weather too. Sport cyclists often use Strava as a way of recording their achievements. *(No)* They generally maintain their bikes scrupulously and are often interested in upgrades.*(Yes)* A few grammes shaved off a tyre will interest a sport cyclist. *(Yes)* They are usually prepared to go for light and puncture-prone tyres rather than the heavier tougher types. *(Yes) *The young and keen are probably club racers at least. *(Not now) *All look to racers for their inspiration, but many are too old, heavy and slow to race these days, if ever. None the less, the sport cyclist will note their PBs on Strava with pleasure.*(NO, I don't even use a Garmin)* Sports cyclists will wear Lycra with pride *(Yes, why not?)* and have commemorative jerseys from sportives they have ridden as well as team kit in their wardrobe. (_*No don't do sportives, Audax for me. Team kit No, Club kit Yes*_), 

Sport cyclists remove anything inessential from their machines. Reflectors and hub discs go in the bin. _*(Yes) *_Lights, if fitted are tiny, transient and featherweight. _*(No)*_ Tools and gear are carried in a bottle-cage tool-roll or, possibly, in a _*(suitable)*_ tiny seat-bag. Some will use mudguards in winter, _*(Always + mudflap)*_ many don’t. Racing cleats and pedals were bought from _*(whereever the price was right, SPDs in winter, Looks in summer*_) Wiggle with the “quality first” box checked."

So more 'sport' than anything else I suppose. Club rider is probably more accurate. (With embarrassingly low mileage so far this year as I'm still dealing with the after effects of a Total Hip Replacement)


----------



## velovoice (2 Apr 2017)

I haven't read the whole thread yet but surely Tourist deserves its own category.


----------



## Apollonius (3 Apr 2017)

I am flattered that this thread has come back to life after a year. Please remember that it is meant to be no more than a fun generalisation - a sort of written cartoon caricature, if you like. It does not seek to define anybody nor to specify. It does hope to celebrate the variety of ways in which we can inclusively enjoy the wonder that is the bicycle.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2017)

I do know there's 10 types of people.
Those that understand binary, and those that don't.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I do know there's 10 types of people.
> Those that understand binary, and those that don't.


But only F understand Hexadecimal


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> But only F understand Hexadecimal


14 ? Nope, not getting it.


----------



## A1kc (3 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 14 ? Nope, not getting it.


When I retired (early) I was told that I was promoted from MAMIL to PILOC, pensioner in Lycra on a cycle.........


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 14 ? Nope, not getting it.


1111


----------



## r04DiE (8 Apr 2017)

Ian H said:


> So the bike's just a toy then?


Sorry - I don't get you.


----------

